# Nausea/sweating at 37 weeks - labor or just sick?



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Is nausea/sweating/shivering a sign of hormonal or labor changes near term, or does it mean I will have a baby soon? I can deal with it if it is just being sick, but if I have to give birth feeling like this, I can't take it. Last night I had a big contraction before falling asleep, then woke every hour to poop/sweat/shiver.


----------



## MsBlack (Apr 10, 2007)

You could be just dealing with a virus of some sort, that will pass off in a day or 2. It could be impending labor--hard to tell from what you say, and I've seen it go both ways: sort itself out as a virus that passes, and lead directly into labor.

Either way, seems wise to lay low, and stay hydrated, and eat if you can (simple, easily digested food). Hopefully you'll know soon what is going on. Do you have a fever?


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

No fever. 98.3. In dogs, their temp drops just before labor. Does that happen to people?

I definitely have some pressure on my cervix when I stand. I am just worried that given my fast labors, I will puke and then push out a baby without warning.


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

0


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes! People DO have a temp drop before labor. But, it can happen a week or before, so it's not really helpful...


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Well, the pressure has lessened and I am only slightly nauseous after a two hour nap, so I guess no baby today! Bummer b/c my MW is going to be out of town for a funeral from Friday through Sunday, so I was hopeful to give birth before she left.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

I had diarrhea all afternoon and evening. I went shopping and the whole time, it felt like the baby was going to fall out and I had contractions and crampiness. Then it stopped in time to go to bed.

I guess I'll just have some prodromal with this one.


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

Sounds like your body wants extra practice


----------

